# Beavertail Vengeance



## h2o2sno (Mar 21, 2017)

The wait is over for me and I couldn’t be happier with my selection. After about two years of talking about it, going to expos, demo days, boat shows and talking about it some more, I finally pulled the trigger on a skiff last summer and took delivery in October 2017. I’ve fished on numerous skiffs over the years, so I’m familiar with a lot of the boats mentioned in this forum. This thread is not to start a manufacturer war, as I’ve noticed on this forum a lot of different opinions, but more of a way to share my experience with others about my selection. A buddy and I went to Jacksonville, FL last year to one of the Beavertail demo days. The wind was blowing 25+ knots, choppy as hell and he and I both came away extremely impressed with the smooth, dry ride that the Vengeance offered. These conditions were typical of what we normally see in our area on any given summer afternoon. I’m from Georgetown, SC and the waters regularly fished are skinny, but getting to these areas sometimes requires a boat with size to navigate Winyah Bay, the fourth largest estuary on the east coast. Winyah Bay can get downright nasty at times! While in Jacksonville that day, we also went out on a different skiff for sale by a private owner. It was nice but just didn’t offer what was previously tested, given the windy conditions. After a trip to Bradenton, FL for a tour of the Beavertail factory, another test ride and that day in Jacksonville, I was sold on the product Beavertail had to offer. It was very clear the Vengeance was the skiff I preferred.

The process afterwards went extremely smooth. Will, Liz and Eric are super to work with and made my buying experience a pleasure. I spent many hours trying to make decisions on equipment and features that would make this the perfect skiff for what I needed. Thankfully, they were always helpful with answering questions and supportive in making changes to my build even after decisions had been previously made. So when all was said and done, this is the ride I selected: 

2017 BT Vengeance Powered w/ Yamaha 115 VMAX SHO - Custom Painted "Black"
Yamaha Multi-Function 6YC LCD Gauge
Hull Color - Seafoam Green
Topside Color - Seafoam Green Light
Simrad GO9 w/ Total Scan Transducer
80lb 24v i-pilot Minn Kota Trolling Motor
Atlas Jackplate w/ Control Switch Blinker Style
Power Pole 8' Blade "Black"
JL Audio Speaker/AMP/Bluetooth Package
Flush Mount LED Lit Console Switches
LED Cockpit Lighting "Green"
LED Storage Compartment Lighting "White"
Lenco Trim Tabs w/ LED Indicator Switch Lights
USB/12v Receptacle
Black Rubrail with SS Insert
Removable Aft Backrest Cushion
Hook/Line Tie SS Eyebolt
Stainless Flush Mount Cup Holder (2) - Console
Stainless Flush Mount Cup Holder (2) - Poling Platform
Stainless Handrail on Console - 2 x Side Jumpseat
Aluminum Wrap Around Console Handrail
(3) Place Rod Holder – 2 x Console
Poling Platform w/ Sea Dek Poling Platform Pad, BT Logo "Storm Gray over Black"
(4) Rod Holders Welded on Poling Platform
Tibor Push Pole Caddy
Accon Recessed Push Pole Holder (2) Bow & Mid-Ship
BT Custom Removable Push Pole Holder (1) "Polished" Stern Position
Moonlighter Push Pole 22' Carbon Fiber
Removable Casting Platform w/ Sea Dek Platform Pad, BT Logo "Storm Gray over Black"
(1) Rod Holder Welded on Casting Platform
Sea Dek Full Under Gunnel Pads "Storm Gray over Black"
Peterson Custom Aluminum Trailer
Trailer Alloy Wheels w/ Black Insert
Trailer Spare Wheel Hub & Mount
Peterson Break Away System
Trailer Ratchet Tie Downs

My reason for wanting to wait and post this information six months later was simple, I wanted water time to become familiar with the boat and its capabilities. During this time, I’ve had multiple 20 knot days with lots of chop and stayed dry. I’ve spent a good amount of time in 6”-8” of water with amazement. This boat handles and rides much larger than an 18’ skiff and gets skinnier than one can imagine given its size. I can honestly say if you’re looking for a skiff that has great lines, handles chop like butter and is very dry, then you should consider the Vengeance. You will not be disappointed!

I’m also going to give a shout out to The Outboard Paint Shop. Miguel and his guys did an amazing job customizing my SHO.


----------



## ReelBusy (Aug 9, 2017)

Man that thing looks good!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats. Great-looking skiff and some thoughtful additions. Another satisfied BT owner.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

The skiff is sweet, but that motor is off the chart!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Just checking in hoping to see a manufacturer war. Sweet skiff!


----------



## Mc_Fly (Dec 23, 2017)

Wow. I've been on the fence about a larger vs smaller skiff for jax/Fernandina and love this one. Did you happen to ride in an egret prior to purchase? Even though they are not necessarily the same category, those are the two on my short list.


----------



## h2o2sno (Mar 21, 2017)

I’m familiar with their boats but have never been on one. Today’s conditions, solid 2-3’ chop and stacked crossing the Bay. The only reason we got wet.......took one over the bow, haha. If you’re ever in SC give me a shout. I’ll take you on a test spin.


----------



## Mc_Fly (Dec 23, 2017)

Thanks for the offer, I’m down in Jax FL area. I may try to bum a ride with someone in the near future.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Mc_Fly said:


> Wow. I've been on the fence about a larger vs smaller skiff for jax/Fernandina and love this one. Did you happen to ride in an egret prior to purchase? Even though they are not necessarily the same category, those are the two on my short list.


I owned 2 egret 18's and now have a vengeance - both run great in slop and are dry, but forget about poling the egret - it's a handful. The vengeance is a boat that poles great and drafts little ( about 7 or 8 inches) along with a really good ride as well -a unique combination. The egret drafts 10 to 12 inches, runs great through slop, and is very loud, when water splashes against the chine - which it does in everything except perfectly calm water. It was the lack of polability, the noise and draft that drove me from it. If you want to really flats fish, it is not the best choice - a great boat if you want to trolling motor fish, as it is a great platform w lots of storage. I love the vengeance, it is aircraft carrier stable, loads of room and easy to pole. I have a zuk 90 on mine and if I were doing over I would get the merc 115, as it only weighs 20 pounds more than the zuk 90 and the slight if at all noticeable added draft by it would be worth it to me. I cruise at 30 mph at around 4700rpms w 3 people, casting platform, trollers 2 batteries and full tank. Reach out w any additional questions.


----------



## h2o2sno (Mar 21, 2017)

MSG said:


> I love the vengeance, it is aircraft carrier stable, loads of room and easy to pole. I have a zuk 90 on mine and if I were doing over I would get the merc 115, as it only weighs 20 pounds more than the zuk 90 and the slight if at all noticeable added draft by it would be worth it to me. I cruise at 30 mph at around 4700rpms w 3 people, casting platform, trollers 2 batteries and full tank.


It is definitely super stable. However, the 115 merc could be debatable. Yammy all the way!


----------



## Mc_Fly (Dec 23, 2017)

MSG said:


> I owned 2 egret 18's and now have a vengeance - both run great in slop and are dry, but forget about poling the egret - it's a handful. The vengeance is a boat that poles great and drafts little ( about 7 or 8 inches) along with a really good ride as well -a unique combination. The egret drafts 10 to 12 inches, runs great through slop, and is very loud, when water splashes against the chine - which it does in everything except perfectly calm water. It was the lack of polability, the noise and draft that drove me from it. If you want to really flats fish, it is not the best choice - a great boat if you want to trolling motor fish, as it is a great platform w lots of storage. I love the vengeance, it is aircraft carrier stable, loads of room and easy to pole. I have a zuk 90 on mine and if I were doing over I would get the merc 115, as it only weighs 20 pounds more than the zuk 90 and the slight if at all noticeable added draft by it would be worth it to me. I cruise at 30 mph at around 4700rpms w 3 people, casting platform, trollers 2 batteries and full tank. Reach out w any additional questions.


Thanks for the response. I think I would enjoy the polibility and lighter weight. Think this got moved to the top of the list.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Is that a pocket tunnel, or step pad I see at the transom? Do you have any better pictures? I've got a buddy that's been looking for a larger skiff with a little bit of a tunnel.


----------



## h2o2sno (Mar 21, 2017)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Is that a pocket tunnel, or step pad I see at the transom? Do you have any better pictures? I've got a buddy that's been looking for a larger skiff with a little bit of a tunnel.


Small pocket. Hopefully this picture helps.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

very helpful, thanks.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That's one beautiful boat. Love the color. I think the power pole takes away from that beautiful engine. But I'm the only one who doesn't like power poles on flats boat

Let us know when you slim it


----------



## h2o2sno (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks permitchaser. I have a buddy that feels the same way about power poles. Funny though, we were fishing a couple weeks ago and he said "you know....that power pole sure does come in handy". It's definitely convenient.


----------



## DaddyMenace (Mar 15, 2018)

Beautiful boat!


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I’m subbing to be able to get back to the specs I’d love to build. Well done sir!


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful rig bro.

Lou


----------



## h2o2sno (Mar 21, 2017)

Much appreciated!


----------



## kleiber09 (Dec 2, 2013)

I was curious about the SHO, what prop are you using and the fuel economy? I'm on the build list for a Vengeance and am on the fence about the Mercury or the Yamaha. Any input is extremely appreciated. Thank You. Also your skiff is a beauty!


----------



## h2o2sno (Mar 21, 2017)

kleiber09 said:


> I was curious about the SHO, what prop are you using and the fuel economy? I'm on the build list for a Vengeance and am on the fence about the Mercury or the Yamaha. Any input is extremely appreciated. Thank You. Also your skiff is a beauty!


I'm running the PowerTech SCD3R 18P which was the original prop. I talked with a technician at PowerTech and tried the PTR3R 17P. It didn't work very well so I had the original prop ported locally. That made the difference I was looking for. As far as performance, cruising speed for me is around 30mph at 4000 rpm's. I'm usually burning 6.5-7 mpg at that speed. WOT is 6200 rpm's and top end speed is 44-45 mph. I'm a Yamaha guy so I went with the SHO over the F115 because it weighs the same, I can get a little more power and it only cost a few hundred more dollars. I also wanted something different and unique to my build which is why I had it painted. Not to mention Mercury is like the plague where I'm from. If you do go with the Yamaha, have them port it at the factory. Hope this helps!


----------



## kleiber09 (Dec 2, 2013)

h2o2sno said:


> I'm running the PowerTech SCD3R 18P which was the original prop. I talked with a technician at PowerTech and tried the PTR3R 17P. It didn't work very well so I had the original prop ported locally. That made the difference I was looking for. As far as performance, cruising speed for me is around 30mph at 4000 rpm's. I'm usually burning 6.5-7 mpg at that speed. WOT is 6200 rpm's and top end speed is 44-45 mph. I'm a Yamaha guy so I went with the SHO over the F115 because it weighs the same, I can get a little more power and it only cost a few hundred more dollars. I also wanted something different and unique to my build which is why I had it painted. Not to mention Mercury is like the plague where I'm from. If you do go with the Yamaha, have them port it at the factory. Hope this helps!


----------



## kleiber09 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you for the information . Very helpful for sure.


----------



## h2o2sno (Mar 21, 2017)

kleiber09 said:


> Thank you for the information . Very helpful for sure.


You're going to love the Vengeance! I know it helps talking with other owners when trying to make build decisions. Had a guy I met at one of the demo days in Jacksonville that was on the build list at the same time as me. We talked regularly throughout the process. Give me a shout if you need anything.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

h2o2sno said:


> I'm running the PowerTech SCD3R 18P which was the original prop. I talked with a technician at PowerTech and tried the PTR3R 17P. It didn't work very well so I had the original prop ported locally. That made the difference I was looking for. As far as performance, cruising speed for me is around 30mph at 4000 rpm's. I'm usually burning 6.5-7 mpg at that speed. WOT is 6200 rpm's and top end speed is 44-45 mph. I'm a Yamaha guy so I went with the SHO over the F115 because it weighs the same, I can get a little more power and it only cost a few hundred more dollars. I also wanted something different and unique to my build which is why I had it painted. Not to mention Mercury is like the plague where I'm from. If you do go with the Yamaha, have them port it at the factory. Hope this helps!


So where are you from?


----------



## h2o2sno (Mar 21, 2017)

sjrobin said:


> So where are you from?


Georgetown, SC. About an hour north of Charleston.


----------



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

Ok, you almost made me try and change colors on my mosquito build (again)...very nice! Love that motor. My first BT was a Vengeance. Great boat.


----------



## kleiber09 (Dec 2, 2013)

h2o2sno said:


> You're going to love the Vengeance! I know it helps talking with other owners when trying to make build decisions. Had a guy I met at one of the demo days in Jacksonville that was on the build list at the same time as me. We talked regularly throughout the process. Give me a shout if you need anything.


Will do, thanks for the info


----------



## kleiber09 (Dec 2, 2013)

sjrobin said:


> So where are you from?


The 115 SHO is on the way . My skiff will not be done till mid July. I can’t hardly wait. I’ve been fishing the Pathfinder Fusion along the coast in Chockoloskee and ready to do some sight fishing up around Pine Island.


----------



## h2o2sno (Mar 21, 2017)

kleiber09 said:


> The 115 SHO is on the way . My skiff will not be done till mid July. I can’t hardly wait. I’ve been fishing the Pathfinder Fusion along the coast in Chockoloskee and ready to do some sight fishing up around Pine Island.


Great choice! I can't say enough about the overall performance of this boat. Wishing I lived that far south right now. Damn this winter has been tough! I was like a kid again when I started getting build pictures. What are some of your build options you decided on getting?


----------



## kleiber09 (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm thinking Kingstone gray for the hull maybe a cloud white cap. Will and I talked about locating the batteries under the console seat ,eliminating the cooler space there . I'm gonna give the lithium batteries a try. I think moving the batteries in the middle of the boat may make a better balance . I got a great deal on my Yamaha SHO 115 pretty excited about that. Straight anodized poling platform no powder coating . For sure a Garmin combo unit . There is so much to consider . Simplicity works for me. All though a custom paint job on the motor would be the icing but I'll have to skip that option as I'll need some new rods and reels to go with my new skiff.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

kleiber09 said:


> I'm thinking Kingstone gray for the hull maybe a cloud white cap. Will and I talked about locating the batteries under the console seat ,eliminating the cooler space there . I'm gonna give the lithium batteries a try. I think moving the batteries in the middle of the boat may make a better balance . I got a great deal on my Yamaha SHO 115 pretty excited about that. Straight anodized poling platform no powder coating . For sure a Garmin combo unit . There is so much to consider . Simplicity works for me. All though a custom paint job on the motor would be the icing but I'll have to skip that option as I'll need some new rods and reels to go with my new skiff.


I'm doing Kingston Gray hull and Cloud White deck as well on my Mosquito. I think it's going to be a pretty sharp color combo.


----------



## kleiber09 (Dec 2, 2013)

That's cool . That is a sweet little skiff .


----------



## h2o2sno (Mar 21, 2017)

kleiber09 said:


> I'm thinking Kingstone gray for the hull maybe a cloud white cap. Will and I talked about locating the batteries under the console seat ,eliminating the cooler space there . I'm gonna give the lithium batteries a try. I think moving the batteries in the middle of the boat may make a better balance . I got a great deal on my Yamaha SHO 115 pretty excited about that. Straight anodized poling platform no powder coating . For sure a Garmin combo unit . There is so much to consider . Simplicity works for me. All though a custom paint job on the motor would be the icing but I'll have to skip that option as I'll need some new rods and reels to go with my new skiff.


I really like that color combo! I've thought about what it would be like with the batteries in the console area and if it would be possible to still have a smaller space for the cooler. This would allow for a lot more storage up front. I will say that the Vengeance seems to like some bow in the water. With the batteries in the console and water in the live well, you are definitely going to have to use some trim. The batteries up front seem to help in this department. There is definitely a lot to consider but that's the fun part.


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

I absolutely love my BT Vengeance bought in 2016, and the 90 Suzuki pushes it good! The boat runs dry and skinny. I fish quite a lot alone so the power pole is really convenient, not to mention the trolling motor. Thanks to the Beavertail team for doing what they do!


----------

